# natural ways to help miscarry??



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi ladies,
Wow, am I ever sad to be posting on this board but also very grateful that it's here.

We found out on Friday that our planned and much wanted pregnancy is a blighted ovum and will end in miscarriage. My dr offered me the options of waiting to miscarry (which can take up to 2 months), being induced with cytotec (which I've heard bad things about and which you have to go to the l&d ward and STAY there while miscarrying) or a d&c which is not an option for me.

I've e-mailed a friend who's a naturopath to see what her thoughts are but wanted to check in with the collective wisdom here to see if anyone has any thoughts/experiences.

This is my second miscarriage and I'd like it to go smoother than my first (hurt like hell and took 7 weeks from the time the baby stopped developing to when I miscarried).

Thanks and hugs to all.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

There are many ladies here who have gone through similar things. They should have some ideas for how to help your body along. I also wanted to mention that if you do a search of this forum (maybe with 'natural miscarriage') you should be able to find a wealth of suggestions.

(((hugs))) to you... this has to be really rough. I know how much you wanted this baby.

XM


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello. I'm sorry about your loss. I miscarried a little over 2 weeks ago and I did go in for an ultrasound (vaginally) because I had to "know" what was happening. It was our first pregnancy. I guess I had a "blighted ovum" too, because although I was (or thought) 9 weeks pregnant, the embryo didn't even develop. I feel tricked!!

Although, that weekend before I even started bleeding, I didn't feel pregnant anymore and "felt" the spirit of the baby retreat. When I knew for sure..it helped me to let go a little. I did visit the local herbalist and drank False Unicorn Root and Lobelia. I think it helped. I passed "everything" on my own and didn't need a D and C. Big hugs to you and to all of us. Abylite


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello. I'm sorry about your loss. I miscarried a little over 2 weeks ago and I did go in for an ultrasound (vaginally) because I had to "know" what was happening. It was our first pregnancy. I guess I had a "blighted ovum" too, because although I was (or thought) 9 weeks pregnant, the embryo didn't even develop. I feel tricked!!

Although, that weekend before I even started bleeding, I didn't feel pregnant anymore and "felt" the spirit of the baby retreat. When I knew for sure..it helped me to let go a little. I did visit the local herbalist and drank False Unicorn Root and Lobelia. I think it helped. I passed "everything" on my own and didn't need a D and C. Big hugs to you and to all of us. Abylite


----------



## moongazer (Sep 17, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too had a blighted ovum. I used blue and black cohosh. I think it helped because I started spotting the day after I began taking it. I didn't take it the whole time, but maybe you should. My hormones are taking a long time to return to normal and I think the herbs might help that.
I hope this helps you physically. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your great loss...

I am not overly familiar with the herbs to help with a miscarriage..after the miscarriage red rasberry leaf tea is good for you but it inhibits contractions so dont drink it until after ward...

the naturopath should be able to help you out

(((((Milkface))))


----------



## brett (May 7, 2002)

Hi, first of all I am so sorry for your loss. I lost a baby for similar reasons at 11 weeks. That it was a blighted ovum didn't help me; I felt my baby's presence even if it was just on a spiritual level. At this point your body should have no problem micarrying all on it's own, but it could potentially take some time, and waiting can be torture. The herbs I mention below have been given by the midwives that I apprenticed for a similar situation, and you can find more info in Susan Weed's book "Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year". I feel a little strange about giving herbal advice over the internet so please only use something you feel comfortable with. Some herbs that come to mind are blue and black cohosh and cottonroot bark, (blue cohosh and cottonroot contain oxytocin, which encourages production of prostaglandins and high levels of protaglandin encourages uterine contractions). Cottonroot bark can be ordered from the Herb Farm from Williams, Oregon, as it may be hard to find. Blue cohosh should be used with care because it can cause nausea and headaches, and it shouldn't be used if you have low blood pressure. Blue cohosh is best combined with black cohosh. I would do 20 drops of the tincture every 4 hours. If you aren't comfortable with these herbs, ginger root tea may also help. I wouldn't take more that 4 cups a day. I would encourage you to do your own research and talk to others. If you do miscarry at home it may be good to have someone with you to offer support and to monitor your bleeding and overall well-being. Let me know if you want more info on what to look for, what to expect, etc. My miscarriage was harder (as far as pain and emotionally) than both of my births. It was just my husband and I but a student midwife came to check on me afterwards. After your miscarriage it may be good to take vitamin C and E to help heal your uterus. I hope this helps. My prayers are with you, Brett


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I have no advice...just thoughts and hugs!


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

First {{{ HUGS }}}
So sorry for your loss!!!

I am waiting for miscarriage too (fetal demise was diagnosed on 12/30) and I called my midwife last Friday to ask what she recommended. She told me to take blue cohosh tincture. One dropper every 4 to 6 hours, and to call her if nothing had happened within 3 days.

I got my cohosh on Sunday, and started right then (in the car even, I am soooooooooooo tired of waiting LOL), so I am at the end of my second day now and still nothing.

Herbal induction never worked for me at the end of pregnancies either, so maybe I am not the best person to test this  But I wanted to share what she did recommend.

Karen


----------



## Gladmom (May 15, 2002)

(((((Britt))))))

Just wanted to come and say that I'm thinking of you... this must be a very hard time.

So sorry...


----------

